# Χαρτζιλίκι



## shawnee

Μόλις παρατήρησα την λέξη χαρτζιλίκι (από τουκ - harçlιk) στο λεξικό και απόρησα με την ύπαρξη του ‘ρ’. Ποτέ δεν άκουσα ‘ρ’, μόνο χατζιλίκι. Μήπως είναι λόγω επτανησιακής παραφθοράς απ’ όπου πηγάζουν και τα περισσότερα ελληνικά μου.


----------



## sotos

I always hear that "ρ". There are people who can't pronounce it, even in Greece and Spain.


----------



## Perseas

Χαρτζιλίκι είναι όντως.  
Αν σε κάποια περιοχή το προφέρουν χωρίς το ρ, δεν το γνωρίζω.


----------



## Konstantinos

Εμείς οι Έλληνες είμαστε πολύ του ρ και του rhotic. Αν οι Βρετανοί και οι Αυστραλοί είναι non-rhotic και οι Αμερικανοί είναι 1 φορά rhotic, τότε οι Έλληνες είμαστε 3-4 φορές rhotic.

Χαρτζιλίκι προφέρεται χαρρρτζιλίκι από Έλληνες, χαρτζιλίκι από non-native speakers, αλλά χατζιλίκι δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ.

Όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί Έλληνες (πχ ο ξάδερφός μου) που δεν μπορούν να προφέρουν το ρ και συνήθως το αποφεύγουν ή το αντικαθιστούν με λ.

Δεν ξέρω αν εδω κολλάει οτι για καποιες λεξεις υπαρχουν δυο versions. Πχ: αδερφός, αδελφός


----------



## Andrious

Βασικά, μόλις είδα στο Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό ότι υπάρχει η λέξη "χατζιλίκι", αλλά με εντελώς άσχετη σημασία (η ιδιότητα του χατζή, το να είναι κάποιος χατζής).


----------



## ioanell

shawnee said:


> Ποτέ δεν άκουσα ‘ρ’, μόνο χατζιλίκι.



Σαφώς είναι "χαρτζιλίκι", όπως επιβεβαίωσαν και άλλοι φίλοι πιο πάνω.



Konstantinos said:


> τότε οι Έλληνες είμαστε 3-4 φορές rhotic.
> 
> Χαρτζιλίκι προφέρεται χαρρρτζιλίκι από Έλληνες



Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό το γράφεις με διάθεση χιούμορ. Διαφορετικά, σαφέστατα και δεν ισχύει.



Konstantinos said:


> Όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί Έλληνες (πχ ο ξάδερφός μου) που δεν μπορούν να προφέρουν το ρ και συνήθως το αποφεύγουν ή το αντικαθιστούν με λ.



Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι (και όχι, βέβαια, μόνο Έλληνες) παρουσιάζουν μια διαταραχή του προφορικού λόγου τους η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από δυσκολία στην άρθρωση συμφωνικού φθόγγου και ονομάζεται "ψευδισμός". Δεν αποφεύγουν συνειδητά το ρ, αλλά αυτό γίνεται ακούσια και προφέρουν "γ". Δηλαδή, οι ενήλικοι ψευδοί αντί π.χ. "νερό" ακούσια προφέρουν "νεγό", ενώ τα νήπια αντί "νερό" προφέρουν "νελό".



Konstantinos said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν εδω κολλάει οτι για καποιες λεξεις υπαρχουν δυο versions. Πχ: αδερφός, αδελφός



Σαφώς και δεν υπάρχουν δύο τύποι, χαρτζιλίκι και χατζιλίκι, της συγκεκριμένης λέξης. Όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο Andrious, το "χατζιλίκι" είναι μια άλλη λέξη που σημαίνει το προσκύνημα που κάνει ο χατζή-ς (=προσκυνητής) στα Ιεροσόλυμα, εάν είναι χριστιανός, ή στη Μέκκα, εάν είναι μουσουλμάνος. Στο "αδερφός, αδελφός" έχουμε το γλωσσολογικό φαινόμενο του "ρωτακισμού"(ευρύτερο φαινόμενο των Ινδοευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών με τροπή ενός συμφώνου, κυρίως του -s-, σε -r-.), το οποίο στη μεταγενέστερη Κοινή Ελληνική (ήδη σε επιγραφές από τον 2ο αι.) παρουσιάζει σε κάποιες λέξεις τροπή του ηχηρού υγρού /λ/ στο άλλο ηχηρό υγρό  /ρ/, δηλ. (λ>ρ), κυρίως όταν προηγείται ενός άλλου συμφώνου, π.χ. αδελφός>αδερφός, αλμυρός>αρμυρός, άλμπουρο>άρμπουρο, Βούλγαρος>Βούργαρος, κόλπος>νεολ. colfus>κόλφος>κόρφος, (αμάρτ.) *φλάμπουλο>φλάμπουρο.


----------



## Konstantinos

Επιμένω οτι εμείς οι Έλληνες είμαστε πολύ rhotic, πολύ πιο πολύ απο τους Αμερικανούς.

Γενικα έχω καταλάβει οτι στους Αμερικανούς το r προφέρεται απλά μέχρι το σημείο όπου η γλώσσα δεν ταλαντώνεται, ενώ αντίθετα στους Έλληνες το ρ προφέρεται στην πιο ελαφριά μορφή του ακριβώς στο σημείο που αρχίζει η ταλάντωση της γλώσσας.

Δηλαδη αν η μέση τιμή διαρκειας στην προφορά των Αμερικανών για το r - ρ είναι 0.08 δευτερόλεπτα, στους Έλληνες θα έλεγα ότι είναι 0.2 ή 0.3 δευτερόλεπτα.

Υπάρχει μια γενική τάση στην Αγγλική γλώσσα να υποτιμάται το r - ρ και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να παραλείπεται - αποφεύγεται στην προφορά, ενώ αντίθετα στα Ελληνικά νιώθω ότι υπάρχει μια υπερτίμηση του και μια υποχρεωτική προφορά του τουλάχιστον μέχρι το σημείο που αρχίζει η ταλάντωση της γλώσσας.

Προφανώς ολα αυτα τα λέω χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός γλωσσολόγος... Λέω απλά τι νιώθω και αισθάνομαι. Ας με διορθώσουν οι ειδικοί.


----------



## ioanell

Γεια,


Konstantinos said:


> Προφανώς ολα αυτα τα λέω χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός γλωσσολόγος... Λέω απλά τι νιώθω και αισθάνομαι.



Κωνσταντίνε, αυτός ο επίλογος της ανάρτησής σου τελικά σε …«σώζει» και μπράβο σου . Διαφορετικά, θα μπορούσε να σού ζητηθεί η προσκόμιση τεκμηρίων γι’ αυτά που ανέφερες, ειδικά για «…στους Αμερικανούς…η ταλάντωση της γλώσσας», «…η μέση τιμή…δευτερόλεπτα» και «υπάρχει μια υπερτίμηση…της γλώσσας.»



Konstantinos said:


> Υπάρχει μια γενική τάση στην Αγγλική γλώσσα να υποτιμάται το r - ρ και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να παραλείπεται - αποφεύγεται στην προφορά



Ασφαλώς, δεν είναι θέμα υποτίμησης και το -r δεν παραλείπεται-_αποφεύγεται με την πρώτη ευκαιρία_, αλλά είναι θέμα φωνολογικό μη-άρθρωσής του από τους Βρετανούς (εκτός των Σκώτων), όταν βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε φωνήεν και σύμφωνο (π.χ. horse προφ. hɔ׃s) ή στο τέλος λέξης (π.χ. letter προφ.΄letə(r) και δεν ακολουθεί άλλη λέξη που να αρχίζει από φωνήεν. Αλλά αυτά, ασφαλώς, μπορούν να μάς τα επιβεβαιώσουν οι Άγγλοι (ή γενικότερα οι Βρετανοί) και οι αγγλόφωνοι φίλοι μας.


----------



## Konstantinos

Θα πω ένα παράδειγμα που βρήκα. Την λέξη stern ένας Βρετανός την προφέρει /stɜːn/, ένας Αμερικανός /stɝːn/, ενώ αν ζητήσεις από έναν Έλληνα να προφέρει stern ή στερν (όπως π.χ. στο εν*στερν*ίζομαι), θα ακούσεις /stɜrn/.


----------



## ioanell

Κλείνοντας την ενασχόλησή μου με το «χαρτζιλίκι» και το /r/ στην Αγγλική (καθώς σχεδόν έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος) έχω να σημειώσω τα παρακάτω:

Προφορές για τη λέξη stern που αναφέρεις από το Oxford Advanced Learner’s Dictionary, που χρησιμοποιεί τα Διεθνή Φωνητικά Σύμβολα του IPA

Βρετανός (κυρίως Άγγλος) /stɜ*ː*n/ Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
Αμερικανός (τo λεξικό, όπως και τα περισσότερα, δίνει) /stɜ*ː*rn/. Υπόψιν ότι στην Αμερικανική προφορά κάθε -r- διατηρείται.
Όσο για τον Έλληνα, αυτός προφέρει *στέρνο* καθαρά και όπως το αποδίδει το Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη: [stérno] 
Υ.Γ. Κωνσταντίνε, για αποφυγή ενδεχόμενης παρανόησης, σημειωτέον ότι το δίστιγμο (άνω και κάτω τελεία) μετά από ένα φωνήεν σημαίνει ότι σε φυσιολογική εκφορά του λόγου το φωνήεν που προηγείται διπλασιάζει τη διάρκειά του. Στη συγκεκριμένη λέξη, δηλαδή, και χωρίς καμία σχέση με το /r/, το φωνήεν προφέρεται ως /ɜɜ/ (IPA, open-mid central), όπως ακούγεται σε λέξεις όπως: bird, learn, nurse, refer κτλ.


----------

